# Midwive Practices/Birth Centers in Downriver/Southeast Michigan Area



## mama2myangels07 (May 2, 2007)

I haven't tested yet, but maybe pregnant, I had a crappy hospital birth with my son and want to go with a birth center (would rather do a home birth but aetna sucks) this time around. So looking for a birth center in the downriver/southeast michigan area. A2 or around that area is fine too. I have only been able to find one that's in Taylor MI


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

Try posting in finding your tribes! I'm a MI mama too, but too far away to be of much help!


----------



## mama2myangels07 (May 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ilovemyavery* 
Try posting in finding your tribes! I'm a MI mama too, but too far away to be of much help!

Thanks, posted it there.


----------



## Aquitane (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm in the downriver area, but I've only had hospital births with my two kids. I would guess that it would be difficult to find a birthing center in our area. I would bet money there would be at least a couple in A2. If I hear of one, I'll post here.


----------

